# Hot Hot and hotter



## terryl965 (Jul 20, 2008)

Well it is 9:32 pm on a saturday night and it is 93 current temperture and heat index of 100 degree's. I want to live where it is 85 all year long in the daytime and 65 at night, Any suggestions?


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2008)

Move!

But not here, where it's still 81.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 20, 2008)

Not here, either; it hit 100... it's still 88 - although it should get below 70 tonight, I hope - no AC in this house!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 20, 2008)

Arnisador and Kacey does not want me as a neighbor anybody else?


----------



## Kacey (Jul 20, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Arnisadoe and Kacey soes not want me as a nieghbor anybody else?


I would love to have you and your family as neighbors... but the weather here is not meeting your requirements!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2008)

Ditto, dude!

We spoke to a guy from San Antonio last night who warned my son that the weather there may not be to his requriements either,d epending on which way the wind is blowing...


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 20, 2008)

Not here, either.  It's in the 70's at the moment (evening), but by 9 am, it'll be 80's and HUMID! Evenings this summer really aren't as bad as normal, but during the day...  All I can say is....   AIR CONDITIONER, AIR CONDITIONER, AIR CONDITIONER!  Oh-  and pray that the one in your car actually works very well.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 20, 2008)

Kacey said:


> I would love to have you and your family as neighbors... but the weather here is not meeting your requirements!


 

I know Kacey, In Janiary I will be there for another 10 days and I would love to have time to train with you and Arnold. See you then.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 20, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Ditto, dude!
> 
> We spoke to a guy from San Antonio last night who warned my son that the weather there may not be to his requriements either,d epending on which way the wind is blowing...


 

So true


----------



## Kacey (Jul 20, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> I know Kacey, In Janiary I will be there for another 10 days and I would love to have time to train with you and Arnold. See you then.



I'm sure we can work something out - Master Arnold opened another class, farther south and west; he turned the class he had been teaching over to another IV Dan.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well I will get my ducks in a row and let you know.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 21, 2008)

We have a heat wave here too. It's been miserable.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome to San Diego. 

It gets too hot (ie. need air conditioning) usually for 1-2 weeks a year, and too cold (need heat) for ~2-3 weeks in the winter.  The rest of the time, it's "nice".


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 21, 2008)

Does this seem anything close to meeting your requirements:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=3540?

.  You'd have to like rain twelve months a year mind you.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Does this seem anything close to meeting your requirements:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=3540?
> 
> . You'd have to like rain twelve months a year mind you.


 
Yes but I just cannot afford to live there


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 21, 2008)

:lol:

Neither can I!  If it wasn't for my missus and I pooling our resources we'd be on the streets .


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> :lol:
> 
> Neither can I! If it wasn't for my missus and I pooling our resources we'd be on the streets .


 
So me and the family can come stay with you right?


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 21, 2008)

Well ... we do have a garage and a little shed ... a shame that we had to part with 'Shel's Chevy Caprice, you could've all lived in that :lol:


----------



## crushing (Jul 21, 2008)

Terry,

It's a little cooler than you like, but maybe it will do?

http://www.worldtravelguide.net/country/23/climate/Europe/Azores.html


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 21, 2008)

Today is cool 102 actual temp and 108 heat index, I just saw someone cooking an egg onthe pavement.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 21, 2008)

Fierce again here today...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow I thought it was bad here 

83 feels like 85 with 57% humidity

This 102 thing terry... this is why I do not live in Texas


----------



## arnisador (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm suffering here in Indiana!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 21, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Yes but I just cannot afford to live there


 
You could always get an apartment in Beijing for about 400 to 500 a month, and it is currently only 73 degrees there... of course it is 4AM there and it is suppose to climb to about 97 later today there but at least now its 73


----------



## student of the arts (Jul 21, 2008)

you could grab a condo right off of Pacific Coast Highway or in Santa Monica


----------

